# HTML Website erstellen



## port29 (26. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir diese Frage jetzt etwas peinlich ist. Ich such momentan nach einer Möglichkeit, um eine Website zu erzeugen, die aus mehreren HTML Seiten besteht. Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Lust habe, kleine Änderungen in allen HTML Dateien manuell zu übertragen. 

Und nein, ich weiß, dass es mit PHP sehr einfach geht. Es gibt auch unzählige Template-Systeme, wo die Seiten auf dem Server gerendert werden. Das möchte ich alles nicht. Als Output brauche ich ganz normale, klassische html Dateien, die alle aktualisiert werden, sobald ich etwas in der Template Datei ändere. 

Irgendwie gab es diese Funktion irgendwann mal in Dreamweaver, hat bei mir aber irgendwie nie zuverlässig funktioniert. In der aktuellen Version finde ich die aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Parantatatam (26. März 2014)

Es gibt folgende vier Möglichkeiten:

serverseitiges Einbinden mit e.g. PHP
clientseitiges Einbinden mit e.g. JavaScript
manuelles Einbinden, somit nicht dynamisch
mit Frames, was aber nicht (mehr) verwendet werden sollte


----------



## port29 (26. März 2014)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt folgende vier Möglichkeiten:
> 
> serverseitiges Einbinden mit e.g. PHP
> clientseitiges Einbinden mit e.g. JavaScript
> ...



Serverseitiges Einbinden scheidet aus, wie ich es schon am Anfang gesagt habe. Clientseitig genauso. Frames ist eh clientseitiges Einbinden und mit Milliarden von Nachteilen verbunden. Somit bleibt nur noch manuelles Einbinden übrig. Wie ich es eigentlich auch schon im ersten Post geschrieben habe. Nur welche Software kann da unterstützend eingreifen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. März 2014)

Hi,
das was du möchtest geht nur über eine dynamische Programmiersprache.
Ansonsten hat doch glaube ich Microsoft Frontpage jetzt Expression Web, so ein Prinzip verwendet.
Du verwaltest deine Webseiten in diesem Programm und dieses erstellt dann HTML-Dateien.

Grüße


----------



## port29 (28. März 2014)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> das was du möchtest geht nur über eine dynamische Programmiersprache.



Jetzt bin ich aber auf die Argumentation gespannt - obwohl du quasi im nächsten Satz wieder sagst, dass es mit Hilfe eines Programms geht.

Allgemein finde ich es ein Overkill, da eine dynamische Programmiersprache zu verwenden, obwohl man keine dynamischen Inhalte ausliefern möchte.



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten hat doch glaube ich Microsoft Frontpage jetzt Expression Web, so ein Prinzip verwendet.
> Du verwaltest deine Webseiten in diesem Programm und dieses erstellt dann HTML-Dateien.



Eher geht ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr, als dass ich Frontpage oder Expression Web verwende.
Im übrigen habe ich bereits eine Lösung gefunden, aber ich bin mal auf dein Argument bez. der dynamischen Programmiersprache gespannt.


----------



## SpiceLab (28. März 2014)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Im übrigen habe ich bereits eine Lösung gefunden


... die da lautet?


----------



## port29 (28. März 2014)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> ... die da lautet?



Genauer gesagt gibt es rund 232 Lösungen.
Ich bin gerade dabei mit jekyll und nanoc zu spielen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. März 2014)

Hi,
ich brauch da garnichts zu argumentieren. Die dynamik bei dem Programm wird ja auch mit einer richtigen Programmiersprache gewährleistet. Vielleicht ist das Wort dynamik das falsche, aber du brauchst auf jedenfall eine Sprache mit höheren Funktionen als das was man mittels HTML realisieren kann.
Und die Liste die du da zeigst ist doch auch voll von Programmiersprachen.

Grüße


----------



## port29 (28. März 2014)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ich brauch da garnichts zu argumentieren. Die dynamik bei dem Programm wird ja auch mit einer richtigen Programmiersprache gewährleistet.
> ..
> Und die Liste die du da zeigst ist doch auch voll von Programmiersprachen.



Also bei den Links ist auf den ersten Blick keine einzige Programmiersprache zu sehen. Es sind alles reine Programme, die auf ein Projekt losgelassen werden. Sie lesen die Konfigurationsdatei, schauen sich die Dateistruktur an und fangen dann an, Dateien der reihe nach abzuarbeiten. 



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ist das Wort dynamik das falsche, aber du brauchst auf jedenfall eine Sprache mit höheren Funktionen als das was man mittels HTML realisieren kann.


Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. Zumal HTML keine Programmiersprache ist.


----------



## SpiceLab (28. März 2014)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Also bei den Links ist auf den ersten Blick keine einzige Programmiersprache zu sehen.


Dann schau mal in die Spalte "Language" ;-)

Dein ausgesuchtes Spielzeug basiert hier auf der Programmiersprache Ruby


----------



## port29 (28. März 2014)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Dein ausgesuchtes Spielzeug basiert hier auf der Programmiersprache Ruby



Mein ausgesuchtes Spielzeug basiert nicht auf der Programmiersprache Ruby, sondern wurde in Ruby entwickelt. Und nein, das ist keine Haarspalterei. Du sagst ja auch nicht, dass das Windows-Notepad auf C++ basiert.


----------



## SpiceLab (28. März 2014)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Mein ausgesuchtes Spielzeug basiert nicht auf der Programmiersprache Ruby, sondern wurde in Ruby entwickelt. Und nein, das ist keine Haarspalterei.


Basieren und entwickeln lassen sich sinngemäß durch deine angeführte Haarspalterei nicht voneinander trennen, und widerlegt auch nicht, dass in der Liste die angewandten Programmiersprachen beim Namen genannt werden.


----------



## port29 (28. März 2014)

Sorry, aber momentan sehe ich hier keinen Wert den Unterschied zwischen einer Programmiersprache, einem Programm und dem Begriff "basieren" (z.B. mein Programm basiert auf JBoss) zu erklären.


----------



## SpiceLab (28. März 2014)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber momentan sehe ich hier keinen Wert den Unterschied zwischen einer Programmiersprache, einem Programm und dem Begriff "basieren" (z.B. mein Programm basiert auf JBoss) zu erklären.


Sorry, auf diesen Mehrwert kann ich dankend verzichten.

Für's gekonnte Erbsenzählen darfst du dir einen anderen Spielpartner suchen.


----------



## port29 (28. März 2014)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber momentan sehe ich hier keinen Wert den Unterschied zwischen einer Programmiersprache, einem Programm und dem Begriff "basieren" (z.B. mein Programm basiert auf JBoss) zu erklären.





spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, auf diesen Mehrwert kann ich dankend verzichten.
> 
> Für's gekonnte Erbsenzählen darfst du dir einen anderen Spielpartner suchen.



=>  q.e.d.


----------



## SpiceLab (28. März 2014)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> =>  q.e.d.


Wer mit dem Kürzel nichts anfangen kann, oder in der Schule kein Latein hatte: 

Quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## kalterjava (31. März 2014)

Nochmal zum Thema zurück. mit welcher Version von DreamWeaver arbeitest du?
Ich hatte vor PHP auch mal die Template-Funktion im Einsatz und war damit sehr zufrieden. Also dafür brauchst du sicher kein neues Programm und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass diese Funktion bei DreamWeaver gestrichen wurde.


----------



## port29 (31. März 2014)

Ich habe immer die neuste CC Version. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, ich konnte diese Funktion bei Dreamweaver einfach nicht finden. Und evtl. war es auch ganz gut so. 

Ich habe mich nun für Jekyll entschieden. Dort kann ich z.B. Variablen nutzen oder auch Pfade abfragen, um z.B. im Header in der Navigation einen Menüpunkt aktiv zu setzen. Ebenso werden Metadaten anhand von Variablen für jede Seite neu generiert. Und die Pfade sind "fancy", meine impressum.html Datei wird in /impressum/index.html gerändert, damit ich einfach nur /impressum/ als URL habe.


----------

